# Favre-Leuba Duomatic



## Septic (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi,

What a great forum and and an invaluable source of information!

I was wondering whether anyone might be able to tell me a bit more about this Favre-Leuba Duomatic

http://i835.photobuc...d/F-L_Duo_4.jpg

http://i835.photobuc...d/F-L_Duo_3.jpg

http://i835.photobuc...d/F-L_Duo_2.jpg

http://i835.photobuc...d/F-L_Duo_1.jpg

I'd be grateful for any information, especially something about the movement.

Thanks


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

movement is an AS 1902


----------



## Paul_J (Jun 6, 2010)

Lovely watch looks in pretty good condition I would have my polishing paste out until it glows I would be proud to wear that watch

Favre Leuba is a brand I've never owned but I'm looking for one now and have bid on a few on Ebay without success

They've been around since 1797 but I believe there are some fakes (sea Kings) around - can anyone confirm this and what to look out for ?


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Favre Leuba are one of my favourite makers.

They make some lovely Sea Kings and I've actually just bought a Duomatic which I look forward to receiving soon!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

W E L C O M E Septic! !

Here's my favorite Favre Leuba Sea Bird Alarm ...:


----------



## Septic (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the help.

Heard of the Sea King and Sea Chief, but never the Sea Bird â€" nice watch.

I'm guessing my Duomatic is mid-70s. Does that seem about right?


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi many FL production models in the Duomatic range I believe & stand to be corrected from circa 1965 to around 1976. Favre Leuba sold especially well in Indo Asian markets.

In answer to a previous question about fakes it is more common that a lot of FL's find their way on to Ebay the majority being sold as fully restored ie. Redials & parts from several donors. That being said I have a couple that are not to bad..

Here is quite a nice example of what I believe is a redial but for Â£60 it's got to be worth it for the bracelet alone?


----------



## Septic (Sep 14, 2012)

That's another lovely watch â€" the chunkiest Favre-Leuba I have seen.


----------

